# Review: Sigma’s 50mm f/1.4 is Simply Stunning, Stunningly Simple



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 7, 2014)

http://petapixel.com/2014/09/04/review-sigmas-50mm-f1-4-simply-stunning-stunningly-simple/


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 7, 2014)

The reviewer certainly loved the 50 Art on his Nikon. Do Nikon shooters have fewer autofocus complaints with this lens than Canon shooters?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> The reviewer certainly loved the 50 Art on his Nikon. Do Nikon shooters have fewer autofocus complaints with this lens than Canon shooters?



Quite likely. I believe that Nikon has shared their AF algorithms with 3rd party vendors, whereas Canon has not. That makes the reverse engineering more difficult for Canon mount lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > The reviewer certainly loved the 50 Art on his Nikon. Do Nikon shooters have fewer autofocus complaints with this lens than Canon shooters?
> ...



I had not heard that. I had heard that Nikon was not only making third party batteries incompatible, but was trying to find a way to do the same for lenses. They are hammered a lot due to the better performing third party lenses coupled with the high prices for Nikon lenses.

It was likely a phoney rumor, but there may be a grain of truth there too.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 7, 2014)

ULFULFSEN said:


> http://petapixel.com/2014/09/04/review-sigmas-50mm-f1-4-simply-stunning-stunningly-simple/



Recent reviews include Ken Rockwell, who also says this is the sharpest lens he has ever tested.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/sigma/50mm-f14.htm


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 7, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> ULFULFSEN said:
> 
> 
> > http://petapixel.com/2014/09/04/review-sigmas-50mm-f1-4-simply-stunning-stunningly-simple/
> ...



KR... vomit...


----------



## SoullessPolack (Sep 7, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> ULFULFSEN said:
> 
> 
> > http://petapixel.com/2014/09/04/review-sigmas-50mm-f1-4-simply-stunning-stunningly-simple/
> ...



Listing Ken Rockwell as a source, a reference, an expert, etc, is absolutely silly and mind boggling. Here are some other things that would be akin to it.

-Listing the National Enquirer as where you got your information
-Citing Wikipedia for a paper that is to appear in a peer reviewed journal
-Saying you will never drink again after you vomit from last night's drinking
-Obama saying he would end the wars overseas

Just don't do it man. You just come across as a troll.


----------



## LOALTD (Sep 18, 2014)

The only reason I haven't pulled the trigger on this lens is because I really need IS in my next 50mm!

Still waiting to see what Canon does.

I absolutely love the 28mm f/2.8 IS! (I may be the only one)


----------

